# German Work Permit Types



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello,

I am a non-EU national based in the UK on ICT work permit which is now coming to an end. 
Thus my employer is now ready to relocate me to the EU, preferably to Germany.

Please can someone advise of the visa conditions in Germany. I am conscious I do not want to be stuck on an ICT type like UK visa which wouldnt allow me to switch jobs locally in Germany or the EU in general. I am also conscious I dont want a visa which wouldnt lead to a PR eventually.

What are my visa options ? If Germany is a problem is there another EU country which I could consider, I will be working remotely so eventually job switch and PR are my main priority. 

Please can someone advise. Many thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a non-EU national based in the UK on ICT work permit which is now coming to an end.
> Thus my employer is now ready to relocate me to the EU, preferably to Germany.
> ...


Does your employer have an official physical presence (offices) in Germany?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello,

My employer is a MNC with local offices in Germany but they have offices in the UK as well.

In the UK they prefer bringing people from offshore on Intracompany transfer work permits which pay less.. doesnt allow to switch jobs and obviously no PR even after spending years.

I fear if there is a similar visa in Germany too.

If there does exist such visa then I may not be keen as the UK issues would recur and thus my query. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about the German immigration system, but it might help to understand a bit how those types of visas work (at least in those countries I'm familiar with).

An intercompany transfer visa is only valid for those employees who have worked for a certain length of time for the employer who is "transferring" them - and of course is only valid for the period of time that the person is working for that employer. The rationale is that, because the move is an internal transfer, the employer is not required to show that they have attempted to hire someone locally (i.e. with work privileges already) and therefore they don't have to get work authorization to hire a foreigner.

If I understand what you're after, you'd really be required to be a new hire for a German employer. This involves the employer getting authorization to hire a foreigner - usually only after they have shown that their efforts in hiring someone already available within Germany have not yielded an acceptable candidate. Though even in a new-hire situation like this, you'd probably be tied to the employer who got your authorization and visa for you for some period of time - often the first year or two. If you were able to change jobs within Germany, the new employer would still have to get authorization to hire a foreigner over a local candidate.

But in any event, you're not likely to get the sort of visa you're seeking if you're relying on an Intercompany Transfer.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My employer is a MNC with local offices in Germany but they have offices in the UK as well.
> 
> ...


Germany has an ICT Card, too. It's relatively new. Looking at it, I suspect that this is what your employer is after.


BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Intra-corporate transfer

http://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anlag...yer/flyer-ict-card.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


I've trawled through some law sites and I think an ICT card does not lead to settlement. It is not mentioned anywhere that it's not possible but unlike with other work permits, it is also nowhere mentioned that it's possible (and the respective requirements, as for BlueCard). A search specifically for settlement via ICT came up dry, too.

Also, ICT Cards are only valid for a maximum of three years and one site mentioned that this time limit cannot be surpassed by renewing an ICT card.

Apart from the BlueCard scenario, a minimum of 5 years residence is required for settlement. 

All German work permits are tied to specific employers and some work permits do not allow changing sponsors without prior permission from the Ministry of Labour.


----------

